# Customizable laptops from Azom



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey, guys check this site out...
They're a new Indian company, aspiring to provide the best PC's and Laptops at not-so ridiculous prices. AZOM is a relatively new company who provide customized PC's and Laptops to the Indian market.
Welcome To Azom



Spoiler



Read more: 
Read more: *www.erodov.com/forums/azom-reveals-new-laptops-pcs/64492.html#ixzz2VsD4uSPs


@mods
Edit the thread if it's not in proper section or against forum rules!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay, so I sent them an email to request a quote... 
Here's their reply:


Spoiler



Wed, 12 Jun 2013 at 20:15Wed, 20:15
Message starred
from Harsh to you 
RE: Azom product order - Exigo
Show Details
Dear Mr. **********,

Thanks for placing your inquiry at Azom. Exigo is our high performance MXM based laptop supporting 3 GB dedicated GPU memory on GTX670MX, backlit keyboard, full HD display and tremendous expandability options including capability to plug in three storage drives at the same time. Please review order details and pricing provided below for your reference.

Upon receiving order confirmation, formal invoice would be mailed to you along with payment details. Laptop would be delivered in a week post payment.
We look forward to interacting with you for any concern/queries you may have.

Exigo configuration –

Barebone – P150EM
Display – 15.6” FHD (1920x1080) 16:9 panel
Keyboard – Custom Backlit Keyboard
CPU – Intel i7-3612QM
GPU – NVidia GTX 670MX 3GB DDR5
RAM – Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Storage1 – Segate 500GB 7200 HDD
Storage2 – Segate 500GB 7200 HDD (Caddy-Bay)
Battery – 8 cell (5200 mAh/76.96 Wh)

Technical details for laptop case can be found under customization at Welcome To Azom 

Application –

OS – Windows 8 Professional (Pre-loaded)

Laptop Barebone review –

Review conducted by leading European system integrators using the same barebone P150EM –
XOTIC PC - Sager NP9150 (Clevo P150EM) Video Review - YouTube

Price –

Price per unit for above configuration would be 82800/- plus taxes (includes shipping + 1 year warranty + laser etching / UV printing for image of your choice)

Support –

For support under warranty, you would receive an escalation matrix which would include two dedicated technical team members and management contacts.
Upon submitting a query/complaint, SLA for response is within 24 hours and if deemed necessary, a faulty part replacement within 72 hours.
Shipping charges incurred during support would be paid by Azom and is covered in above price.



Regards,

Harshvardhan Mathur
Chief Technology Officer | AZOM
M : +91 961 190 0002 | E : harshvardhan.mathur@azom.co.in
W: Welcome To Azom | F : www.facebook.com/azominc

From: Azom [mailto:sales@azom.co.in] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 11, 2013 8:34 AM
To: sales@azom.co.in
Subject: Azom product order


Hi,

1 order of EXIGO system.

Order details:
Order Number: AZ63
Name: *********************
Email: **************@yahoo.co.in
Mobile: ************
The configuration of the system is following:
Memory - Crucial 8 GB DDR3 Memory
Storage - Seagate 500GB 7200RPM 2.5
CPU - Intel i7-3612QM 2.1 GHZ Quad-Core CPU
GPU - Nvidia Geforce Mobility 670MX 3GB
Display Unit - 15.4" LED Full HD Display Panel
Keyboard - Custom Backlit Keyboard
Storage 2 - Seagate 500GB 7200RPM 2.5




What do you guys think???
82k seems very high for an unheard of company, right!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 13, 2013)

But the specs....:-$:-$


----------



## sobhan06 (Jun 13, 2013)

the site itself is not opening.. trusting this company is a big deal


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

sobhan06 said:


> the site itself is not opening.. trusting this company is a big deal



+1......site not opening in my Firefox but opens in my phone's Opera with Off-road mode


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2013)

Atleast it was a good initiative...
Hope some bigger company starts such a service in India, though hoping for Sager and xotic PC is too much, I suppose!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Atleast it was a good initiative...
> Hope some bigger company starts such a service in India, though hoping for Sager and xotic PC is too much, I suppose!!!



If price was 10k lower, then it would have established itself as MMX did


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2013)

Has anyone here bought the Exigo system?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Dec 8, 2013)

Their price is rather high for the config...but then again, they'll be importing the clevo chassis, which may not be cheap for them, plus the customisation - its never been done in India before...However, you could probably buy the same config in the US for about 10k less...

This is a very good idea and if they play it right, they might just become the next big thing in gaming/computers in India...
Their site opened just fine for me, and it looks pretty cool, but as they seem to have very little choice to offer currently, I'd not make any big purchases with them just yet..Nevertheless, I'll be stalking them online now. This is promising...The Indian gaming laptop market finally seems to be maturing. No doubt more such companies will spawn soon..Exciting times.

--edit:
^I hadn't realized that this is an old thread...Hmm, so the company is at least 5 months old...Doesn't seem to have expanded much since, in that case...Hope more custom laptop vendors show up in India, I'm positive it'll be great for business. So many gamers that are DYING for powerful laptops that are left with no choice than to buy off-the-shelf laptops that put money in the wrong places.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

HauntedGuy said:


> Their price is rather high for the config...but then again, they'll be importing the clevo chassis, which may not be cheap for them, plus the customisation - its never been done in India before...However, you could probably buy the same config in the US for about 10k less...
> 
> This is a very good idea and if they play it right, they might just become the next big thing in gaming/computers in India...
> Their site opened just fine for me, and it looks pretty cool, but as they seem to have very little choice to offer currently, I'd not make any big purchases with them just yet..Nevertheless, I'll be stalking them online now. This is promising...The Indian gaming laptop market finally seems to be maturing. No doubt more such companies will spawn soon..Exciting times.
> ...




I seriously doubt your stalking would be of any good... They have the same configs on display since I last requested a quote from them around half a year ago... 
I don't think they managed to sell even a single piece... It was a nice initiative though... With the prices that they are quoting, it's better to get one customized and imported from abroad...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, guys check this site out...
> They're a new Indian company, aspiring to provide the best PC's and Laptops at not-so ridiculous prices. AZOM is a relatively new company who provide customized PC's and Laptops to the Indian market.
> Welcome To Azom
> 
> ...



Some of their in site links are not working.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2013)

^But working for me. I just now visited their site and all is well.No problems.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

There is Indian brand based in UK who makes customizable Laptops.They were good there but have no presence here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2013)

Believe me @TDF Friends,never ever thinking of buying a laptop from them even if I have the money to shellout.
Flipkart is eons ahead than these sites regarding RELIABILITY , of course...
It's also better to buy from any brick & mortar dealer/distributor around one's city,for me its Kolkata.


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2013)

are the risks too high?
I believe some people have bought azom laptops as evident from their FB page.

*www.facebook.com/azominc


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

seamon said:


> are the risks too high?
> I believe some people have bought azom laptops as evident from their FB page.
> 
> *www.facebook.com/azominc



As you have seen by my previous reply, the quote I got was Rs. 83k for that spec whilst the Y500 I bought from US cost me 73k (Customs included)... Now, the i7 3630 QM of the Y500 is better than the i7 3612 QM of their config whilst the GT 650m SLIs are comparable to the 670MX and actually, higher up the hierarchy on notebookcheck...
It's quite clear that rather than investing your money on their laptops, you are better off importing one from the US... 
Or, if you are up for it, and have the means, you can even buy a custom laptop from the US... Clevo, Sager, XoticPC et al... As one forum member has done... That to me seems like a more sound decision... 
Though, looking at their FB page it does seem that they have been able to sell so that's good as a whole for this market in our country I suppose...


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> As you have seen by my previous reply, the quote I got was Rs. 83k for that spec whilst the Y500 I bought from US cost me 73k (Customs included)... Now, the i7 3630 QM of the Y500 is better than the i7 3612 QM of their config whilst the GT 650m SLIs are comparable to the 670MX and actually, higher up the hierarchy on notebookcheck...
> It's quite clear that rather than investing your money on their laptops, you are better off importing one from the US...
> Or, if you are up for it, and have the means, you can even buy a custom laptop from the US... Clevo, Sager, XoticPC et al... As one forum member has done... That to me seems like a more sound decision...
> Though, looking at their FB page it does seem that they have been able to sell so that's good as a whole for this market in our country I suppose...




kk thanks.
But isn't this the best rig in this price range?
Can't import, must have 4 years warranty.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't think Azom's warranty will be trustworthy since they themselves import from abroad...


----------



## HauntedGuy (Dec 9, 2013)

seamon said:


> kk thanks.
> But isn't this the best rig in this price range?
> Can't import, must have 4 years warranty.



I don't know if their warranty can be 'trusted' or not. Of course if they advertise a 4 year warranty(I didn't read about it, but I'm trusting you did) then they will be in a legal obligation to abide by it.
Their laptop isn't 'the best bang for buck' since the Y510p is pretty close in terms of power for a substantially less price, nor are they selling the latest hardware(3rd gen CPUs and GTX 670), But it hits that sweet spot as there's practically nothing else available which is better than Y510p but not as expensive as an Alienware/Asus G750JX.

That being said, I still wouldn't say their warranty is unreliable. Granted they import things, but since they're a COMPANY and customize Clevo books, they must have some tie-ups with Clevo and other companies where they get supplies from. They will have to fix any manufacturing issues. Its a leap of faith, to a certain extent, I'd agree, but sometimes, when you have the money and you know what you want, you have to take it.

I ordered a custom SkyfireIII from pcspecialist.co.uk. I'll get no warranty in India(I have to ship it to UK in case something happens to it, which will be virtually impossible for me to do) but I know its something powerful for the price and I trust that unless I'm super-mega-crazy unlucky, nothing un-fixable will happen to my laptop.Azom seems like much less risk.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

HauntedGuy said:


> I don't know if their warranty can be 'trusted' or not. Of course if they advertise a 4 year warranty(I didn't read about it, but I'm trusting you did) then they will be in a legal obligation to abide by it.
> Their laptop isn't 'the best bang for buck' since the Y510p is pretty close in terms of power for a substantially less price, nor are they selling the latest hardware(3rd gen CPUs and GTX 670), But it hits that sweet spot as there's practically nothing else available which is better than Y510p but not as expensive as an Alienware/Asus G750JX.
> 
> That being said, I still wouldn't say their warranty is unreliable. Granted they import things, but since they're a COMPANY and customize Clevo books, they must have some tie-ups with Clevo and other companies where they get supplies from. They will have to fix any manufacturing issues. Its a leap of faith, to a certain extent, I'd agree, but sometimes, when you have the money and you know what you want, you have to take it.
> ...



+1 to this post...  
@seamon
Btw, just for info, my imported Y500 will have warranty here as confirmed by Lenovo India themselves in an email I sent to them...  So, you can contact the manufacturer before importing and ask them if they provide international warranty...


----------



## seamon (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't want the y510p because it is just a OCed y500. A single gpu is better than a sli config because of microstuttering, support etc.
I also have a bad experience of y500 as the left hand palm rest becomes hot after gaming for sometime. I also plan to OC the gtx670mx


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

seamon said:


> I don't want the y510p because it is just a OCed y500. A single gpu is better than a sli config because of microstuttering, support etc.
> I also have a bad experience of y500 as the left hand palm rest becomes hot after gaming for sometime. I also plan to OC the gtx670mx




You can try asking them for a current recent quote for the config... My quote is like 6 months old... Looked at their FB page and it looks impressive... Does not seem to be a bad deal if you can get it at a decent price... Also, contact them regarding the T&Cs of the warranty provided... If they have some deal with Clevo, maybe they can provide you with some other models too rather than the ones shown on their website... 
Anyway, keep us informed!!!


----------



## seamon (Dec 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> You can try asking them for a current recent quote for the config... My quote is like 6 months old... Looked at their FB page and it looks impressive... Does not seem to be a bad deal if you can get it at a decent price... Also, contact them regarding the T&Cs of the warranty provided... If they have some deal with Clevo, maybe they can provide you with some other models too rather than the ones shown on their website...
> Anyway, keep us informed!!!



As I was saying, I need that useless 4 years warranty in any laptop to buy it. I contacted Azom. Base price = 76,100. Vat=5%.
Total = 79,900. 3 years extra warranty = 6000. So total is 85,990.
I contacted a nearby lenovo store, they quoted 82,000 for y510p (4 years warranty).
4k is not bad for a better graphic card but 500GB less HDD space but faster HDD. (right?)
Oh I also noticed that the keyboard is multi-colored LED backlit and they are providing a free laser etch or a vinyl artwork.
They are promising delivery within a week of shipping. They even went ahead and said that it may be even 3-4 days(after shipping).


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

seamon said:


> As I was saying, I need that useless 4 years warranty in any laptop to buy it. I contacted Azom. Base price = 76,100. Vat=5%.
> Total = 79,900. 3 years extra warranty = 6000. So total is 85,990.
> I contacted a nearby lenovo store, they quoted 82,000 for y510p (4 years warranty).
> 4k is not bad for a better graphic card but 500GB less HDD space but faster HDD. (right?)
> ...



Seems a good deal...  Did you ask about the type of warranty??? Like, is it on-site or carry-in???
And, also, whether it is possible to buy some other model not listed because the other Clevo models really kick ass!!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good find guys, we need more like Azoms in India.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ +1 we do really need more.
website opening fine on chrome.
asked for quote of two laptops.
the problem is, you just have two CPUs to choose from (for the laptops).
i hope they get an i5 variant on the choices list soon.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

HauntedGuy said:


> I don't know if their warranty can be 'trusted' or not. Of course if they advertise a 4 year warranty(I didn't read about it, but I'm trusting you did) then they will be in a legal obligation to abide by it.
> Their laptop isn't 'the best bang for buck' since the Y510p is pretty close in terms of power for a substantially less price, nor are they selling the latest hardware(3rd gen CPUs and GTX 670), But it hits that sweet spot as there's practically nothing else available which is better than Y510p but not as expensive as an Alienware/Asus G750JX.
> 
> That being said, I still wouldn't say their warranty is unreliable. Granted they import things, but since they're a COMPANY and customize Clevo books, they must have some tie-ups with Clevo and other companies where they get supplies from. They will have to fix any manufacturing issues. Its a leap of faith, to a certain extent, I'd agree, but sometimes, when you have the money and you know what you want, you have to take it.
> ...



which one you're getting ? 17.3 "for £890 ? 

and guys ask Azom for newer stuff, 670MX is pretty old


----------



## HauntedGuy (Dec 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> which one you're getting ? 17.3 "for £890 ?
> 
> and guys ask Azom for newer stuff, 670MX is pretty old



no, the 14" one. Based on the MSI 1492. I wanted portability and battery life + gaming power. Total cost £692. I've written the specs in the thread I started..
It was delivered to my cousin in the Uk today! She's coming to India on the 19th though, so I'll only get it after that...I'll review it when its here.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> which one you're getting ? 17.3 "for £890 ?
> 
> and guys ask Azom for newer stuff, 670MX is pretty old



They have up to 770m available, last i contacted them. You just have to contact them once, and then they seem very eager to give you any information you need


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 12, 2013)

i looked up to Azom coz i will need a legit hood where i can at least dump my X157 for repair in case i prove to be unlucky while in india, i also will have no warranty in india as clevo has no presence. So all i need a place who understands a gaming laptop and the insight against money.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i looked up to Azom coz i will need a legit hood where i can at least *dump my X157 for repair in case i prove to be unlucky* while in india, i also will have no warranty in india as clevo has no presence. So all i need a place who understands a gaming laptop and the insight against money.



Hey, don't say such inauspicious things!!! 
Love your Xenom X157!!!


----------

